# Abscess drainage with foreign body removal



## storme123 (Mar 29, 2011)

My doctor documented that patient was bite by tick.  He did and incision and drained the abscess on the patients leg, then removed the tick head that remained.  I know the code for I&D simple is 10060, and the code Incision and removal is 10120.  Since there was only one incision would I use 10060, and 10120 with a 52 for reduced services.  PLEASE HELP


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 4, 2011)

*No CCI edit*

I did not find any CCI edit for these two procedures. 

To be certain of the appropriate coding,  I would need to see the actual documentation.

Did you look at 10061 - I&D, complicated?

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## ddnegi (Jul 5, 2019)

*Procedures:

INCISION AND DRAINAGE OF ABSCESS WITH REMOVAL OF FOREIGN BODY*:  The plantar surface of the right foot was cleansed with Betadine swab sticks ×3.  No local anesthesia was used.  There was a tiny incision made through the area of fluctuance and copious pus was drained.  A tiny metallic foreign body was visualized and pulled out protraction.  Next, the wound was flushed with sterile water.  Dressing was applied.  Well tolerated by the patient

*Assessment/Plan *
1. Abscess of right foot   L02.611 
2. Foreign body in right foot   S90.851A


----------

